# Post Box



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, anyone know if there is a post box in Marina or JBR?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes I do know thanks - there is....


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

please tell, the suspense is killing me


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Look on emirates post website, it has a full list of locations.....


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Not for post boxes, I managed to find one anyway after much driving around.

Thanks for your help!!!!!!


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> Not for post boxes, I managed to find one anyway after much driving around.
> QUOTE]
> 
> How? What do they look like?? Well done, anyway... I have found the list of post offices on Empost website, but it doesn't help me much as I am still very new here and have no idea where most of those locations actually are or which of them might be remotely convenient to me.
> ...


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Found the post office in Al Barsha opposite the entrance to Lulu supermarket, it was closed this morning but there are 2 red post boxes outside. 

The only other post box I know of which is not at a post office is outside the Spinneys on Mankool Road in Bur Dubai, but that one is too far away from me.

I'm sure they make it difficult to find these things to stop you communicating with the outside world!!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

yep. they do not want us to communicate with the outside world. it is like like we have our own world, right here in dubai.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

becks said:


> yep. they do not want us to communicate with the outside world. it is like like we have our own world, right here in dubai.


haha LOL thats true.


----------

